# Uber refuses to give me surge trips



## Mike Brothers (May 12, 2016)

Im new so maybe I'm doing something wrong but here's the problem:
I'll sit offline and I'll be in a large surge area but I only get sent 10+min pickups outside of the surge once I go online. I would take some of them since it's better than just sitting there but now I'm just going to decline everything that isn't surge since I see acceptance rating doesn't matter. Should that fix things or is it something else?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

lazy ant get back to work


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Mike Brothers said:


> Im new so maybe I'm doing something wrong but here's the problem:
> I'll sit offline and I'll be in a large surge area but I only get sent 10+min pickups outside of the surge once I go online. I would take some of them since it's better than just sitting there but now I'm just going to decline everything that isn't surge since I see acceptance rating doesn't matter. Should that fix things or is it something else?


You're not doing anything wrong.
Reason why you're getting those non-surge 10+min pick-ups is because other drivers are declining the request as you were. The ping requests gets cycled to the [supposedly] closest driver. If that driver declines the ping, the ping continues on to the next closest driver, and so on, and so forth, until it reaches you. It's obvious that other drivers in your surging area are declining those non-surge pings, and rightfully so.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Mike Brothers said:


> Im new so maybe I'm doing something wrong but here's the problem:
> I'll sit offline and I'll be in a large surge area but I only get sent 10+min pickups outside of the surge once I go online. I would take some of them since it's better than just sitting there but now I'm just going to decline everything that isn't surge since I see acceptance rating doesn't matter. Should that fix things or is it something else?


Don't take the bait. Don't accept ping without surge. Acceptance rating is nothing.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DocT said:


> You're not doing anything wrong.
> Reason why you're getting those non-surge 10+min pick-ups is because other drivers are declining the request as you were. The ping requests gets cycled to the [supposedly] closest driver. If that driver declines the ping, the ping continues on to the next closest driver, and so on, and so forth, until it reaches you. It's obvious that other drivers in your surging area are declining those non-surge pings, and rightfully so.


BINGO...!!!

Learn to not take that ping...

Picked up a pax from the airport...

The surge had been on again...off again...

I asked them what they saw..

I got the most curious response...

"I just kept pushing the button"...

Until she got the cheaper rate...8>O

You've got to learn to think like pax..

Don't give away your ride CHEAP...8>)

Don't hesitate to throw away those pings...

You decide which to take...

Remember your goal...

10% acceptance rate...8>)

Rakos


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I have NEVER regretted not accepting a ride. The surge ride eventually comes along. I'd rather not drive and make nothing than driving and make nothing. "The waiting is the hardest part." T. Petty.


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

> "Uber refuses to give me surge trips"


Sounds like paranoia.
As a member for nearly two years you should know that surges relate to riders opening the app not when they book. Does that clear it up?


----------



## antonfilip (Mar 16, 2017)

Mike Brothers said:


> Im new so maybe I'm doing something wrong but here's the problem:
> I'll sit offline and I'll be in a large surge area but I only get sent 10+min pickups outside of the surge once I go online. I would take some of them since it's better than just sitting there but now I'm just going to decline everything that isn't surge since I see acceptance rating doesn't matter. Should that fix things or is it something else?


Its not Uber not giving you any surge trips,its because the surge is created by drivers having the pax app on, thats why your not getting any pings in a surge zone.
Happy ubering


----------



## rudi_t (Mar 10, 2018)

I.P.Daily said:


> Sounds like paranoia.
> As a member for nearly two years you should know that surges relate to riders opening the app not when they book. Does that clear it up?


----------



## dman0617 (Mar 13, 2018)

osii said:


> I have NEVER regretted not accepting a ride. The surge ride eventually comes along. I'd rather not drive and make nothing than driving and make nothing. "The waiting is the hardest part." T. Petty.


Thats right! Driving at base rate actually causes you to run a net loss at times. So if you dont drive technically your saving money! Plus a wise man once told me that a dollar saved is a dollar earned so by extension you actually make money by refusing those appaling 15 minute pick up base fare rides.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The problem with this is if you get 5 dumb requests doesn't it boot you to offline?


----------



## rouz (Dec 22, 2016)

Just three declines and turns app off


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Can you immediately sign back on?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Can you immediately sign back on?


Yes


----------

